# Mental Game - Other women golfers drive me mad!  How can I cope with it?



## jennifermcm (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi,

As a lady golfer it pains me to say that everything that men say about lady golfers is true - they're too slow, talk too much, stop on the fairway for a little chat and to admire another lady's new golf bag...and it is driving me absolutely nuts!!

My club is only recently affiliated with the Irish Ladies Golfing Union, so ouir lady membership is quite small.  I've been playing at the club for a few years though, and in the absence of other ladies to play with, I played with the guys.  My ex-partner was also a pro-caddy, so I learned early on to play fast, hit long and not talk when someone was taking their shot.  Basic good golfing manners in other words.

Yesterday I had my first game this year with the ladies.  Our fourball took 3 hours to play 9 holes.  Most of that time I spent standing around staring at the grass, trying not to lose my temper.  They talked absolute nonsense, peppered with words like "lovie" or "dearie" for the whole game.  

My own play, which has been really good lately, descended to topped and heavy shots as my mental state broke down.  As my own game deteriorated to their level, one of them kept saying on every bad shot I hit "not to worry, lovie!"

The kind of golfer I am is one who wishes to play her best, to reach her potential, and to put in the hours of trianing and practice that that requires.  I work damned hard at my game.  My only barrier to a low handicap isn't physical or technical, it's purely mental, and most of that has to do with playing with annoying women of a certain so-called mature age!

So my question is : how can I keep my game together under really trying circumstances, with people who make me so mad that I just want to strangle them and run off the course screaming????

(Sorry for the rant!)

Thanks for any advice in advance!

Jennifer


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 13, 2012)

Errrr.........I'm gonna get the popcorn in for this one


----------



## jennifermcm (Feb 13, 2012)

Ya smiffy, it should be interesting! 

I should add, I'm not pointing the finger at all lady golfers - I'm one myself!  I've played with some really good low-handicap ladies who are just as passionate about their game as I am.

But the majority in my club...well, I'm not spoiled for choice in playing lady partners and on any given day (and I play 4 days a week), I'd much rather play with the guys...and the guys I usually play with are off 2 and 4


----------



## bobmac (Feb 13, 2012)

Good morning Jennifer and welcome to the forum.
What's your H/cap at the moment and how low do you want to get?
And how much time do you spend practicing at the moment ?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 13, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Good morning Jennifer and welcome to the forum.
What's your H/cap at the moment and how low do you want to get?
And how much time do you spend practicing at the moment ?
		
Click to expand...

The PGA voice of reason
:whoo:


----------



## jennifermcm (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi bobmac,

Current playing off 18, looking to get to 12-14 by the end of this year, with a lot of coaching and hard work.  In practice time, I guess I spend about an hour every day, either between the range, the course practice area and the back garden (chipping and plane practice etc. with alignment stix).  Also have started this year to take a coaching session once every fortnight to work on some aspect of my game and tune it, or just to re-cover the basics of stance, alignment, plane, etc.

Jennifer


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 13, 2012)

Just to let you know Jennifer that Bobmac is a PGA qualified teaching pro......the *only *one that posts regularly on the forum. What I am trying to say is.............he is the only one worth listening to.


----------



## jennifermcm (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, smiffy!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 13, 2012)

It seems then that your fellow ladies (?) just play for the company and the chat.
What's the chances of all your friends changing to become more serious?
Not a lot probably.
Therefor you are either going to have to play with someone else. Or
You change.
If you have to play with them, treat it as a practice round. Use the time to learn how to switch on and off. Relax in between shots and chat but then block out the waffle when it's your turn. But try and help them along to break the 3 hour barrier.
The only alternative is to either play with the men or on your own


----------



## bobmac (Feb 13, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Just to let you know Jennifer that Bobmac is a PGA qualified teaching pro......the *only *one that posts regularly on the forum. What I am trying to say is.............he is the only one worth listening to.


Click to expand...

Thank you Smiffy 
Creep  

:rofl:


----------



## jennifermcm (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Bobmac, actually that's a very helpful suggestion.  You're right about the motivations that these ladies have - one of them said yesterday that all this handicap stuff just put people under a lot of pressure and she just wanted to play golf to meet other ladies and have a nice walk in the fresh air.  Gulp!

But the idea of using the games as a mental game practice round is great!!  I often might play a round just to practice an aspect of my game "in situ", such as short game, fairway play, etc.  So this could just be the mental extension of my existing practice routine.

You're brilliant!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 13, 2012)

Aww shucks
Thanks


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 13, 2012)

Any one got a bucket handy?


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 13, 2012)

jennifermcm said:



			Our fourball took 3 hours to play 9 holes.  

Jennifer
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you played a medal at my course with some of the old guys!!! 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Heidi (Feb 13, 2012)

ooo Jennifer! I hope your ladies are reading your rant, 3 hours for 9 holes is a shocker!
I don't mind playing with the really high handicappers, or the chatters, but playing with anyone that slow would reduce me to tears too.
I've actually played my best rounds when out with the chatters, they take my mind off my game - and stop me from 'thinking' about shots. 
You need to find a zen- like state when playing with them, but you will have to warn them that you arent a chatter, you aren't being rude, but you like to focus.
as for their speed, or lack of it, again you will have to advise them at the start of the round that you want to get round 9 holes in 90 minutes and would like them to keep up.
it sounds like they are not interested in the golf, and if they don't improve their speed then move to course where the ladies are a bit faster!
it reminds me of the ladies only swimming sessions where they just stand at the side talking! oo:


----------



## jennifermcm (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi heidi,

Grin...that's very good!  Actually I never mind a bit of intelligent banter in a two ball, it helps with the pace and keeps the spirits up.  Really it was just the gang I was with yesterday, the utter gibberish they came out with, and unfortunately they are representative of the ladies in the club.  One of them, the worst offender was last years passive-agressive lady captain, and another is this years captain.  This years captain was appointed by last years captain, along with a good friend of hers who is now hon sec and handicap sec.  This all took place at a meeting of 3 people that nobody was informed about.

With that sort of cozy cartel, finding another club to play with is definitely on the cards.  I've played in clubs where the ladies have a good membership, and where there are rules about things like slow play...

But my current club is on my doorstep, and membership rates are really reasonable, plus there's no timesheet so I can show up and play whenever I like, and that kind of suits me.  I'll have to weigh up the pros and cons...

Bobmac's advice was great, and I really do need to work on not letting these people into my head, because the only way to get my handicap down is to play in competition, and that means playing with the very people who annoy me most.  I did really bad in last years comps, completely because I could not stand to play with these ladies and my game went to bits every time I started to play with them.

I only won one comp last year, and that was when I went out with one of the guys and got him to mark my card for me.

Yesterday was dipping my toe back in the water with them, and i made a huge effort to be calm and sociable, but by the time we reached the 3rd (after about 30 minutes) all I wanted to do was scream!!!!

I'd love if they tuned into this forum and saw what I've said - but then I'd have to change my name and move to a different country to escape their wrath


----------



## jennifermcm (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi farneyman,

Perhaps there is an age at which we all become annoying to young people - perhaps around the time we reach 30!

Having said that, I'm absolutely certain that I annoy the hell out of these ladies too, because I "take golf too seriously" and apparently "i shouldn't do that" because "you have to enjoy it, no matter how bad you play"

Thanks


----------



## Region3 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a book called Zen Golf, by Dr. Joseph Parent. In that there are techniques discussed for blocking out the outside world so to speak. I'd quite like to try it but I'd get bored practising sitting there doing nothing trying to do the exercises. Maybe it might help you? I got the audiobook version from the iTunes store so I could listen to it in the car.

In my case certainly, it's not the walking up the fairway chatting that can be the problem as I don't really want to concentrate for 4 hours, but the time where you have no choice to be standing around waiting. That's where it might be most beneficial.

Oh, and welcome to the forum although it looks like you've been here for a while.


----------



## brendy (Feb 13, 2012)

Morning Jennifer, I think it i safe to assume you are not a member of our place (Bangor) as there is quite a large female contingent. We have a few very low handicappers who take it quite seriously (without being OTT) so Id suggest looking at other local clubs and see what they maybe have to offer. 
Now is a good time to maybe look at a move as joining fees seem to have been slashed at a lot of clubs, especially if you have no real reason to stay.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 13, 2012)

My previous (and first) club had a small ladies section and I was made to feel a bit of an oddball for having lessons and trying to get better and lower my handicap. I still respected their motivation for playing golf though as it is each to their own and room for us all (hopefully). I did move to another club though that has a good number of female golfers striving to improve as well as those who are ok and happy with that as well as those who are clueless and also happy with that. Nothing wrong with any such types though as we all have different goals...

My most enjoyable recent golf was with a couple of seniors who were just the best company. Sure they were hopeless at best but were so complimentary about my golf that they made me feel special! It was a marked ball, texas scramble (scrambled my brains working out the rules!) and they were both keen not to take the Par 3's with water so I was happy to and we had a good old laugh and scored very tidily and won in fact.

Not sure what point I'm making here except - if you're not happy with the type of female golfer at your place then moving on seems the only option. Remember though to respect anyone out there on the course who is getting some fresh air, exercise and social interaction - regardless of ability and ambition.

PS - slow play does my head in but I've found the lower handicappers can take just as long as their pre-shot routines are so long!


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 13, 2012)

jennifermcm said:



			Hi,

As a lady golfer it pains me to say that everything that men say about lady golfers is true 

I learned early on to play fast, hit long and not talk when someone was taking their shot.  

Yesterday I had my first game this year with the ladies.  They talked absolute nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Can we have a 4-page feature on your in the GM? If Heineken made women golfers..... :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 13, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Can we have a 4-page feature on your in the GM? If Heineken made women golfers..... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Think we are just lucky with the Ladies we get here MB they are golfers , real golfers . oh to have more like that in all clubs eh .. & yes there are alot of men golfers that could be quicker too .. 
Slow paly is an individual thing it doesnt mater if your female or male , there are muppets in both sexes 

Jennifer what part of the isle are you from ...


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 13, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Slow paly is an individual thing it doesnt mater if your female or male , there are muppets in both sexes
		
Click to expand...

Agree. (Some of) our Seniors are diabolically slow.

Mix of ladies at my club, from what I see. There is 1 slow group that is only out for the exercise, fresh air and chatter - but they are more than helpful getting following groups through. A couple of low handicappers who can't stand the chatterers holding them up. 

I agree with Bob. Use the situation as an opportunity to improve your concentration/relaxation mix.


----------



## jennifermcm (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Bladeplayer,

I'm from Wexford, in the South-East.  Won't mention the club, as I might get lynched 

We've got some great courses in this county, and some of the best in the country are nearby in Wicklow.  Trouble is, although prices have gone down a lot, the really good clubs still charge top dollar for joining fees, and one of the great advantages of my local club is that the fees are only â‚¬600 per year.

I have to say though that it is a great club and course, privately owned, and the owner/manager and his team put in trojan work to keep it in tip-top conditions.  Our greens are the envy of other clubs.  I have a fondness for the club too, as I learned to play golf on it, and I'm well known and (hopefully) respected there.

Seems a shame to have to lose all that just because of a few ladies who drive me mad.

Talking about this has helped put it in perspective, and it's clear to me now that the problem isn't the other ladies, but rather how I deal with it.  It goes back to what bobmac said I think, that the answer is in my mental game and developing that to make me a more robust golfer.


----------



## jennifermcm (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheers Monty   !!!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2012)

Though never played with any ladies at my current club, i've found them quick and have never been stuck behind any groups out on the course. On the odd occ we have cought up with any groups , been let though straight away.

Even at my last club the ladies always let you though no problem, same couldn't be said for the seniors though.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 13, 2012)

jennifermcm said:



			Hi Bladeplayer,

I'm from Wexford, in the South-East. Won't mention the club, as I might get lynched 

We've got some great courses in this county, and some of the best in the country are nearby in Wicklow. Trouble is, although prices have gone down a lot, the really good clubs still charge top dollar for joining fees, and one of the great advantages of my local club is that the fees are only â‚¬600 per year.

I have to say though that it is a great club and course, privately owned, and the owner/manager and his team put in trojan work to keep it in tip-top conditions. Our greens are the envy of other clubs. I have a fondness for the club too, as I learned to play golf on it, and I'm well known and (hopefully) respected there.

Seems a shame to have to lose all that just because of a few ladies who drive me mad.

Talking about this has helped put it in perspective, and it's clear to me now that the problem isn't the other ladies, but rather how I deal with it. It goes back to what bobmac said I think, that the answer is in my mental game and developing that to make me a more robust golfer.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt expect you to name it for the very reasons you state , im just up the road from you in Kildare , if your ever up the way & want a game around Athy GC just give me a couple of days notice for work etc & youl be very welcome ,nothing spectacular but a nice course in great condition 99% of the time (except hollow tine time)


----------



## DaveM (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I can understand your frustration. But it may help if you realize people play golf for different reasons. Use the round a Bob says(top bloke). Not easy as you have found, but you will be better for it.

As to slow play, drives me barmy to. Shoot the buggers. Or try and put them out of mind and move on. But always remember its only a game enjoy it as you lower that H/c. Which I'm sure you will.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 13, 2012)

<splutter>

OK, feel better after reading the whole thread rather than just the OP. Don't think sweeping generalisations and playing up to stereotypes help. Although, of course, there are players like that but it's fair for them to get out of the game whatever they like. In my experience slow play is usually determined more by golfing ability / physical fitness than gender. Mind you 3 hours for nine holes!?

There's a relatively large ladies section at my club and we range from the practising hard, competitive wee git (me) to unhandicapped 9 hole social golfers. I do need a different mindset when I play with some of them but that's fair enough and it's actually good for me I think to play some totally relaxed rounds like that. 

I do also like playing with the guys, especially once they realise I can play a bit and they don't have to be nice to me!


----------



## JustOne (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello Jennifer, semi-person question... are these women all the same age as you? Are we talking about an enthusiastic 20yr old playing with housewife 40-60's types? or are you the housewife type that just wants to get something out of her game?


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 13, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			<splutter>

OK, feel better after reading the whole thread rather than just the OP. Don't think sweeping generalisations and playing up to stereotypes help. Although, of course, there are players like that but it's fair for them to get out of the game whatever they like. In my experience slow play is usually determined more by golfing ability / physical fitness than gender. Mind you 3 hours for nine holes!?

There's a relatively large ladies section at my club and we range from the practising hard, competitive wee git (me) to unhandicapped 9 hole social golfers. I do need a different mindset when I play with some of them but that's fair enough and it's actually good for me I think to play some totally relaxed rounds like that. 

I do also like playing with the guys, especially once they realise I can play a bit and they don't have to be nice to me!
		
Click to expand...

+1 - well put :thup:


----------



## Heidi (Feb 13, 2012)

The worst case of slow play I ever encountered was a friend who took up golf just before me and used to 'borrow' my hubby so she could go out on the course. After I'd been playing for about 4 months I went out with them. I had a handicap at the time of 29 and she didnt have one. She'd been told by the pro that she had to take 3 practice swings, then hit the ball. So the routine went something like this - tee off, hit the ball about 100 yards. Get to the ball, select club, take 3 practice swings (which all looked fine) then step up and hit the ball with a totally different swing, top the ball and send it 4 feet, walk to ball, 3 practice swings, hit the ball - top it and send it 4 feet...repeat until ball actually goes into the air and gets closer to the hole.

then walk back to where the clubs were left after the first shot...

Repeat for 18 holes

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

:rant:


----------



## JustOne (Feb 13, 2012)

Heidi said:



			So the routine went something like this - tee off, hit the ball about 100 yards. Get to the ball, select club, take 3 practice swings (which all looked fine) then step up and hit the ball with a totally different swing, top the ball and send it 4 feet, walk to ball, 3 practice swings, hit the ball - top it and send it 4 feet...repeat until ball actually goes into the air and gets closer to the hole.

then walk back to where the clubs were left after the first shot...
		
Click to expand...

Was _her_ name Smiffy per chance?


----------



## Heidi (Feb 13, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Was _her_ name Smiffy per chance? 

Click to expand...

LOL - remind me never to play with Smiffy :clap:


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 13, 2012)

I think the best thing for you is to play more with men.  My wife is a golfer and plays in many of comps that are normally man dominated, she also plays in some of the roll ups that are normally played by men.  She prefers it as she also gets frustrated by slow play and girls that have no intention to play well but are just there for the social aspect of the game.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 13, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Hello Jennifer, semi-person question... are these women all the same age as you? Are we talking about an enthusiastic 20yr old playing with housewife 40-60's types? or are you the housewife type that just wants to get something out of her game?
		
Click to expand...

That's the perv's way of trying to find out how old you are.


----------



## Heidi (Feb 13, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			I think the best thing for you is to play more with men.  My wife is a golfer and plays in many of comps that are normally man dominated, she also plays in some of the roll ups that are normally played by men.  She prefers it as she also gets frustrated by slow play and girls that have no intention to play well but are just there for the social aspect of the game.
		
Click to expand...

But its nice playing with the social ones - when you hit the ball a country mile and can chip and putt well, and par and birdie holes - they say things like - are you a single figure handicapper! It's lovely!

and no - I'm not and probably never will be single figures :lol:


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 13, 2012)

One of the longer rounds (5hrs 15) I've been out in involved a corporate member using up their allocation.

One of the players took 8 on the long par 4 3rd - and was never in the rough! 3 practice swings and a real shot as above but all with divots a New Yorker would be happy to have as a steak! Same routine all the way round - including Par 3 tees!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 13, 2012)

Heidi said:



			LOL - remind me never to play with Smiffy :clap:
		
Click to expand...

He's only jealous because he can't beat me Heidi
:whoo:


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			That's the perv's way of trying to find out how old you are.


Click to expand...

If you are an enthusiastic 20 year old Jennifer, JustOne would be old enough to be your grandfather. Not that I am trying to put you off the old letch.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 13, 2012)

You want to talk about slow rounds??? Did I ever tell you about the time I played at Walton Heath in a big match??? Lost 3 holes (at least) to the game in front we did. Don't know who's fault that was but I think they were female.....


----------



## Heidi (Feb 13, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			One of the longer rounds (5hrs 15) I've been out in involved a corporate member using up their allocation.

One of the players took 8 on the long par 4 3rd - and was never in the rough! 3 practice swings and a real shot as above but all with divots a New Yorker would be happy to have as a steak! Same routine all the way round - including Par 3 tees!
		
Click to expand...

Know what you mean - the round above took 5 hours, we had to let everyone thro. I've been round the same course in 3 hours without breaking a sweat, and two of our ladies did it in 2 hours 15 once! :whoo:


----------



## JustOne (Feb 13, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			You want to talk about slow rounds??? Did I ever tell you about the time I played at Walton Heath in a big match??? Lost 3 holes (at least) to the game in front we did. Don't know who's fault that was but I think they were female.....


Click to expand...

Rumour has it that it took you a while to warm up,... apparently you didn't contribute anything until the last few holes


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 13, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Rumour has it that it took you a while to warm up,... apparently you didn't contribute anything until the last few holes 

Click to expand...

I'm staying out of this one. I did wish I'd had my clubs with me though, and a cattle prod.


----------



## Heidi (Feb 13, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I'm staying out of this one. I did wish I'd had my clubs with me though, and a cattle prod.
		
Click to expand...

race ya!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 13, 2012)

Be happy to, I'm often round as a two ball in two hours flat. Can't guarantee I will play ok though, but normally the faster I play, the better the score.

 That said, and you can't know this obviously, but I caddied for Justone at Walton Heath, the game he and smiffy are talking about. Bit off thread, but things creep sometimes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2012)

We've quite a large ladies section at my club and it can dfinitely be split firmly down the middle. On one side are a small number who are there for the golf, play to a good standard and work hard at their games and want to get better. The larger contingent are there for the social side. They enter the comps but their game and score are secondary to having a good time. Sadly it is these that give the whole section a bad name. We still have the traditional morning set aside for the lady members on a Tuesday and if you get out after them it can be soul destroying. Get out behind the good golfers at the weekend and they crack on and there are never any hold ups.


----------



## CrapHacker (Feb 13, 2012)

richart said:



			If you are an enthusiastic *40* year old Jennifer, JustOne would be old enough to be your grandfather. Not that I am trying to put you off the old letch.

Click to expand...

FYP


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 13, 2012)

JustOne said:



			apparently you didn't contribute anything until the last few holes 

Click to expand...

When it mattered.


----------



## jennifermcm (Feb 14, 2012)

CrapHacker said:



			FYP
		
Click to expand...

Does FYP mean "from your profile"?

But yes, I am an enthusiastic woman in her 40s (I'm oh so grateful to you for pointing out my age, which I'm sure you know is something that a girl just loves!), but I have the body of a 20 year old (I keep it in a bin-liner under the bed  )  And I'm playing with ladies in their mid to late sixties who want to walk and talk and, to be honest, patronise the people they are playing with ("oh wow, you actually made that ball go into the air that time!  Aren't you such a good girl!"   Grrrrrrrr!).

Thanks to all - I got some great feeback on this forum.  Bobmac's suggestion was on the ball and I will definitely be taking his advice.  I'm also considering moving my HC to another club as a distance member, to get more competitions and more varied set of ladies to play with.  If I do move, I'll keep my local club as my main place of play.  I was a distance member in a club a few years ago, and they had some great ladies there, so perhaps I'll return there.

By the way, by great ladies I don't mean low handicappers, I just mean women who move it at a decent pace on the course and don't talk nonsense all the way around.

On the subject of people's different reasons for joining a golf club, I've alway treated golf as a competitive sport that can have some nice social aspects to it from time to time.  Joining a golf club for a walk and a chat seems kind of like joining a football club for a bit of a jog and a cuppa at half time.  For me, it seems a walking club is where one should be if one wants a chat and a walk in the fresh air.  But then that's me, and thank god we're all different!

I'll say this again - I've played with some great ladies, high and low handicappers, who enjoy their golf and know how to behave on course.  By preference I'll play with ladies if they know how to behave, and I am all for a little intelligent banter between shots.  But when it comes to the shot, please don't whisper or stand to my right on my ball to target line, or give a running commentary of absolutely every shot I strike! 

Again, thanks for all the great feedback and suggestions!

Jennifer


----------



## JustOne (Feb 14, 2012)

jennifermcm said:



			Does FYP mean "from your profile"?
		
Click to expand...

Wow! you joined a long time ago... what happened?


----------



## jennifermcm (Feb 14, 2012)

I stopped playing for a while...about a year and a half.  I'm back playing about a year now, and back in training.  I had no particular reason for stopping, just was on the 4th tee one day, smashed a drive straight down the fairway, started to walk to it then thought "gosh, that's a long way down, i think I'll go home instead".  Left the ball there, went home, put the clubs under the bed and forgot about it for a year and a half.  Strange, I know!


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2012)

jennifermcm said:



			I stopped playing for a while...about a year and a half.  I'm back playing about a year now, and back in training.  I had no particular reason for stopping, just was on the 4th tee one day, smashed a drive straight down the fairway, started to walk to it then thought "gosh, that's a long way down, i think I'll go home instead".  Left the ball there, went home, put the clubs under the bed and forgot about it for a year and a half.  Strange, I know! 

Click to expand...

Hope the ball was still there, and someone hadn't half inched it Jennifer.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 14, 2012)

jennifermcm said:



			smashed a drive straight down the fairway, started to walk to it then thought "gosh, that's a long way down,
		
Click to expand...

Understandable for us long hitters... (too bad 'Smiffy the knobler' as he's affectionately known as)


----------



## Heidi (Feb 14, 2012)

jennifermcm said:



			I stopped playing for a while...about a year and a half.  I'm back playing about a year now, and back in training.  I had no particular reason for stopping, just was on the 4th tee one day, smashed a drive straight down the fairway, started to walk to it then thought "gosh, that's a long way down, i think I'll go home instead".  Left the ball there, went home, put the clubs under the bed and forgot about it for a year and a half.  Strange, I know! 

Click to expand...

HAHAHA - that's brilliant Jenn, I almost did the same thing the other day. Hit the green on the par 3 (uphill) for the first time and was seriously tempted to stop and go home, the round couldn't improve after that shot...
A few weeks ago I did hit a nice drive and leave it, but the light was fast disappearing, the rain was coming in sideways, and i'd found the ball in a gorse bush anyway. Nice drive too... 

I don't think I could ever walk away for 18 months tho - way too addicted!


----------



## jennifermcm (Feb 14, 2012)

I know what you mean.  I think I just overdid it back then, played 7 days a weeks as I wasn't working at the time.  Now I am working and it's really cutting into my golf time 

i came back to the game with more determination, this year anyway, and I'm probably still over-doing it - a day doesn't go by where I don't have a club in my hand for practice or play.  If only I could get paid for playing golf!

It's only now that I think I'm starting to really get a feel for the game, and to understand the swing.  The pennies are finally starting to drop.

BTW, I joined a new club today as a distance member that has a great ladies section and good weekly competitions.  I played there a few years ago, and they're a great bunch of gals.  Looking forward to getting there for a competition soon.

Played my best front 9 ever on that course - gross 4 over for the front 9 in a competition (brag brag).  I couldn't hit a bad shot that day.  Totally blew it on the back 9 though, and wouldn't like to tell you what my final score was   But I'll always remember that 4 over feeling, and if I can do it once then I can do it again!!


Well done on the par 3 heidi!


----------



## Heidi (Feb 14, 2012)

I parred it...:angry:
Glad all the advice is working out for you
honestly, if you find zen state, the daft comments just wash over you.
I remember playing a texas scramble with one of our oldest ladies (who is truly lovely, but truly gash at golf), and having to take her drive on the 16th, which had unfortunately skimmed across the rough and landed about 20 feet short of the fairway. A whole 30 feet in front of us. We still came second and were in the money.

You have to take the rough with the smooth. And enjoy every round, no matter who its with, or how you play!

If i ever get my clubs across the water, I'll be wanting a game!! :clap:


----------



## jennifermcm (Feb 14, 2012)

You got a deal, I'll look forward to that 

Re. Zen, i downloaded a book today on the mental game, Golf Sense, Practical Tips On How To Play Golf In The Zone.  So far it's looking very promising...

I can see me on the course now, clapping one hand and listening for the sound of non-falling trees


----------



## Heidi (Feb 14, 2012)

jennifermcm said:



			You got a deal, I'll look forward to that 

Re. Zen, i downloaded a book today on the mental game, Golf Sense, Practical Tips On How To Play Golf In The Zone.  So far it's looking very promising...

I can see me on the course now, clapping one hand and listening for the sound of non-falling trees 

Click to expand...

Better than shouting fore and listening to the sound of golf balls bouncing off trees...
Have my fingers crossed for you this year.
Now all I need to do is listen to my own advice...:whoo:


----------



## bobmac (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeeeezzus Women

They join the forum and don't say a word for years, then, once they start you can't shut them up


----------



## Heidi (Feb 14, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Jeeeezzus Women

They join the forum and don't say a word for years, then, once they start you can't shut them up   

Click to expand...

Seriously? you have been womanless - oh you poor men!


----------



## jennifermcm (Feb 14, 2012)

We'll soon sort that out


----------



## sev112 (Feb 14, 2012)

Have to say it, but i love playing with ladies ...


----------



## sev112 (Feb 14, 2012)

... mostly cos i play well for some reason;


----------



## DaveM (Feb 14, 2012)

A few weeks ago I did hit a nice drive and leave it, but the light was fast disappearing, the rain was coming in sideways, and i'd found the ball in a gorse bush anyway. Nice drive too... 


How can it be a nice drive, if it ends up in a gorse bush? ...


----------



## Pants (Feb 14, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Jeeeezzus Women

They join the forum and don't say a word for years, then, once they start you can't shut them up   

Click to expand...

Want was it that someone was saying?  3 hours to read 9 posts of inane chatter was it?

Sorry ladies, just joshing. 

Lovely to have you on board


----------



## JustOne (Feb 14, 2012)

DaveM said:



			How can it be a nice drive, if it ends up in a gorse bush? ...
		
Click to expand...

One in the bush is worth two in the hand..... ooooooer missus!


----------



## Heidi (Feb 14, 2012)

DaveM said:



			A few weeks ago I did hit a nice drive and leave it, but the light was fast disappearing, the rain was coming in sideways, and i'd found the ball in a gorse bush anyway. Nice drive too... 


How can it be a nice drive, if it ends up in a gorse bush? ...
		
Click to expand...

I'd FOUND it in a gorse bush (where some man probably left it) - its the past tense of find - then i hit it - and it was a nice drive...:mmm:


----------

